# Third Party Battery Grip for EOS R



## Dmcavoy (Jun 9, 2020)

I've not seen much mention of this in a while but has anyone come across an available, or even soon to be available 3rd party battery grip for the EOS R?

The Canon BG-E22 is still around the £250 new mark in the UK (some available cheaper from ebay etc), but there is no sign of a 3rd party version from the usual brands like Meike/Neewer/DSTE etc on Amazon, even after 18+months of the R being around.

There is I think 1, maybe 2 available for the RP, just think it's strange there's none for the R, and with the R5 so close I doubt it'll even happen now.

As it's not something I'd use all the time I really don't want to be paying so much for one, but it would be nice to have the option to add one on for those longer shooting days or if I know I'm shooting vertical a lot. I'm purely after this for the ergonomics, no real interest in the USB charging etc.


----------



## kten (Jun 11, 2020)

I've been waiting on a 3rd party bg22 myself but never seen one. What I have come across that I didn't end up buying but was on the fence about was meike mk eosrg. Basically ergos only extension, no battery or vertical release. Not sure what the build is like on them but imagine it would be improvement over the R alone from ergos PoV which is pretty small and too small for me to get all my fingers on easy ; skinny fingers but large hand length/width = awkward finding stuff to fit so wasn't sure if such a minor grip extension was worth it.


----------



## Dmcavoy (Jun 16, 2020)

kten said:


> I've been waiting on a 3rd party bg22 myself but never seen one. What I have come across that I didn't end up buying but was on the fence about was meike mk eosrg. Basically ergos only extension, no battery or vertical release. Not sure what the build is like on them but imagine it would be improvement over the R alone from ergos PoV which is pretty small and too small for me to get all my fingers on easy ; skinny fingers but large hand length/width = awkward finding stuff to fit so wasn't sure if such a minor grip extension was worth it.



Yeah I've seen the Meike hand grip extension thing but not got one yet as I've been holding out for a true battery grip. 

Just seems so strange that one hasn't appeared yet, and there is now several for the RP from a couple of manufacturers. 

Although in saying that, we are now 18 months since the launch of the EOS R and there are only 2 third party lenses available.....


----------

